# Opinions on this filly's color?



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

So I've been eyeing this filly since she was born. There's something about her I realllly love, even though she's halter bred (I won't judge her for that lol). I like the way she's put together, and of course the color and markings don't hurt. 

Well she's been offered to me, and I'm really, really considering going for it and seeing what can be made of her.

So any opinions on what her final color will be? As stated, she carries a cream gene from dad.

Here is her ad:

This filly will mature out to at least 15 hands. Handled at birth and already has a sweet nature.

She was born on Good Friday April 6, 2012, will be APHA registered.

Very Brave Girl! Likes to be in the middle of things, email for more pics.

She carries a creme gene but not sure yet if she is a smokey black or dark buckskin.

This is her mom http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/oh+boys+cody+kiss 

This is her Sire http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/such+a+signature

Payments, delivery and some trades possible.

Excelent 4-H show prospect.


----------



## WesternTale (Jun 14, 2012)

Cool chicken.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

i want that pig.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Can you pretest them for HYPP? I see that the sire has Impressive...???

As for color...No clue.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

****...That pig is most definitely frame overo...and should be warned against. lol!!

She will be HYPP tested, yes.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

I love the goat's color!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

No idea; just wanted to say shes adorable enough to be a plushie! :lol:

Also; that pig is amazing, I think I'd enjoy riding him into town.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hard to tell, she has a higher percentage of being buckskin, but you never know... she may shed out to be a smokey black.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> No idea; just wanted to say shes adorable enough to be a plushie! :lol:
> 
> Also; that pig is amazing, I think I'd enjoy riding him into town.


Dangit Tia, you just made me snort up soda thinking about you riding that pig around.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She looks too light to be smoky black to me. I think buckskin. Remember that the foal shed is usually the darkest one.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Found an ad for the sire, which states guaranteed either palomino or buckskin offspring. He's cremello, so they could only make that statement if he's color tested homozygous for agouti (AA), so no possibility of smoky black (of course there's always the possibility that they didn't color test or don't understand the meaning of the results... they don't mention that he can also produce cremellos and perlinos!)


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

He's also HYPP N/H!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

This is why I love this site. These little tidbits make this a NO.

The sire is also 14.2 and their ad states the filly "will be at least 15 hands". Which could be, I never understand why people say this, you can't be 100% sure how tall a horse will mature out at, only guess.

So. All things combined, I'm passing on this girl.


----------

